# Outlaw 990, Bypass Mode Issue



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Looking for opinions, experience and anyone who might be able to verify my findings.

This morning, I did test of my Outlaw Audio 990's "Bypass Mode". First, I set my PC to output analog signals. I initially found this problem while listening to vinyl, so I don't want to throw digital into the mix. I used a Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter to take measurements. I had C-weighting enabled and "Slow" mode selected. I was in the "Medium" range (I think it's 50 to 100 dB).

First, crossover frequency did not seem to make a difference. Also, the sub selection of "LFE Only", "L+R+LFE", etc. did not seem to make a difference. 

All measurements were taken using Bypass Mode.

So, to recap, I'm taking SPL measurement using pure tones sent using an analog signal from a PC. The 990 is in Bypass Mode for all measurements. The only thing I'm changing is the status of the mains from "Large" to "Small". I also scrolled through crossover settings and sub "configs" while measuring, and those seemed to have no effect.

Freq=76 Hz
Mains Lg = 73.1 dB
Mains Sm = 69.1 dB

Freq=50 Hz
Mains Lg = 63.4 dB
Mains Sm = 53.8 dB

I would expect there to be no change for the mains SPL readings based on Large or Small settings when using Bypass Mode.

I don't particularly care about the frequencies used, or the exact SPLs measured -- I'm mainly interested in the fact that there's a discrepancy between the mains small/large setting while in Bypass mode. (Actually, I think when I go home today, I will redo this test as higher frequencies as well). Is it digitizing the signal somewhere? Overall, it bothers me because I don't know what it's doing, it's not doing what's described in the manual/website, and if it's doing something weird here, what else is it doing that's weird?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Apparently the small/large crossover is still active in bypass mode. Assuming a crossover of 80 or 90 Hz, the signal would be much further attenuated at 50 Hz than at 76 Hz – just like you’re showing...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Wayne,

Yeah, that's what I was initially thinking, but I don't think it should do that. Also, crossover frequency doesn't make a difference. In the measasurements I noted above, it was at 40 Hz. I changed it to 200 Hz, and it was the same thing.

I'm talking with Steve at Outlaw and he said that with analog inputs in bypass mode the mains should get "full range" under all circumstances.

My latest question to them was: if, for whatever reason, there is some filtering going on in bypass mode, does that imply that there is and A/D/A process going on? It's my understanding that there should be no A/D/A in bypass mode...

It also worries me that some operations are just indeterminate in this device. If this is an across-the-board problem, it should have been caught in testing. What else is going on in there that we don't know about? Arrgh...


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Here are some sweeps I did this morning. Sub is unplugged, mains only. The only change between sweeps is to change front speaker size between large and small. I wasn't paying attention to graph axes when I saved this...

Looks it starts around 150 Hz or so. I did three sweeps for each setting to demonstrate repeatability.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe we should back the boat up:


> I initially found this problem while listening to vinyl, so I don't want to throw digital into the mix.


Exactly what did you “find?” What was the audible manifestation?

Also, I overlooked something very obvious when I posted before: Your speakers. They’re going to make or break what you’re seeing. For instance, if they’re small bookshelf models they’re going to roll out the bass naturally.



> The only change between sweeps is to change front speaker size between large and small.


Which is which? And what does it look like _out_ of bypass, set to “Large?”



> I wasn't paying attention to graph axes when I saved this...


Well, we really only have a “standard” for the REW / BFD Forum. Just make sure any others you post are the same, so we make sure we’re comparing Granny Smiths to Golden Delicious. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Maybe we should back the boat up:
> Exactly what did you “find?” What was the audible manifestation?


Hey Wayne,

The audible manifestation was just a lack of bass in the music. I think it was Steely Dan's Gaucho we were hearing at the time. I put it in bypass mode in the belief that it would skip all digital processing and bass management, as advertised by Outlaw. As soon as it went into bypass mode, it was clear that there was no LPF on the sub anymore. My IB relies upon the BM of my preamp, so without BM, it's just running full range to the sub. I also expected full range to the mains in this mode.

So, the sub's playing full range, and that doesn't sound too hot. So I just turn off my BFD so that the sub is totally gone. Listening further, I'm disappointed in the sound, specifically the bass. So I started flipping around in the OSD. As I switched from small to large (crossover point was set at 40 Hz, but should be irrelevant), the bass came back to life. And that's when I discovered what I think is this problem. The Outlaw site shows the BM matrix for analog and digital inputs, and for all cases when using analog inputs, bypass mode should send "full range" to the mains. Steve at Outlaw also told me that there should be no difference between small and large when using bypass mode for analog inputs (i.e., in either case, the signal should be full range). 



> Also, I overlooked something very obvious when I posted before: Your speakers. They’re going to make or break what you’re seeing. For instance, if they’re small bookshelf models they’re going to roll out the bass naturally.


Of course. I'm using the Vandersteen 3A Signature, a rather large floor-stander with an 8" and a 10" per speaker to handle the low end. IIRC, the 3 dB point is 30Hz



> Which is which? And what does it look like _out_ of bypass, set to “Large?”


Oh, sorry. I've been sort of haphazard in my descripton here... The "lower" measurement is with the mains set to "small". The higher amplitude measurement is with mains set to "large". I don't have any measurements for it in non-bypass mode and set to "large". I know it's hardly scientific, but in that case (e.g., using "stereo" mode or "upsample" mode), it sounds like the "large"/"bypass" case shown here (what I consider to be the good case). In other words, the "small"/"bypass" case is the one that's wrong, the deviant.



> Well, we really only have a “standard” for the REW / BFD Forum. Just make sure any others you post are the same, so we make sure we’re comparing Granny Smiths to Golden Delicious.


Yeah, I figured it didn't matter too much for this. I just noticed it as I was re-reading my post, and wanted to say it before someone else did... :R


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> As I switched from small to large (crossover point was set at 40 Hz, but should be irrelevant), the bass came back to life.


 Well, based on your description of what you heard, and your graphs, it appears that either Steve is mistaken, or your 990 is malfunctioning. Not the news you wanted to hear, I’m sure. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yep, I'm really thinking that something is wrong with the 990. Steve's pretty much "the man" in the tech department, as far as I can tell. If he says it shouldn't do that, then it shouldn't do that. Plus, it just doesn't make any sense to roll off the mains in bypass mode. Bypass mode, in my book, is for straight analog, no processing, listening.

The good news is that the Outlaws will likely fix the problem. If it's across the board, with a firmware upgrade or, if it's just mine, with a new unit. There's a guy on the Outlaw board that's going to measure tonight and see what he finds. And we have out own Bob_99 here that has a 990 as well. Wonder if he saw this thread...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Did Outlaw ever address your concerns ? This is a major bug that never should happen regardless of how bass management is implemented.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Wonder if he saw this thread...


 I have and will try and put something together to run some tests. I can't do it tonight but will get to it first chance that I get.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

BGoshen said:


> Did Outlaw ever address your concerns ? This is a major bug that never should happen regardless of how bass management is implemented.


Unfortunately, they have not yet given me a fix. I have a couple other outstanding issues with them as well. Scott at Outlaw told me they are going to address all my issues "beyond my expectations." This was a couple weeks ago, and I haven't heard back since. Being a firmware engineer, I know that these things can take time, so I've giving them some slack. Still, I've been meaning to compile a concise and meaningful list that describes all my issues and questions, and then I will give Scott a call. I will say that they have been not directly answering my questions, specifically "if there is a HPF filter of some sort applied in bypass mode, is it being implemented in the digital domain. If so, why are you digitizing the analog bypass signal when you should not be?" I've just been too busy to get my act together enough to give him a meaningful call. I will certainly post here when I have more info.



Bob_99 said:


> I have and will try and put something together to run some tests. I can't do it tonight but will get to it first chance that I get.


No problem, Bob. I know how we all get so busy! You won't need much of a test though -- just listen to full range speakers in bypass mode with an analog input. You'll hear it straight away. Since my original posts here and at the "Outlaw Saloon" (their forum), others have also heard the issue. Still, if you have time, please do post your observations or measurements. 

BTW, I noted that Steve was the tech support guy at Outlaw. He's no longer with the company, so Scott is my main contact there at this point...

FWIW, here's my other thread that shows some measurements of my 990, and some problems therein.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Otto,

I'm not sure if I did this correctly but I set up everything using the wiring scheme indicated for measuring the AVR. I used video 5 for the input and the right channel for the output. Crossover was set to 60 (also did a run at 100 which yielded pretty much the same results). First did stereo and then bypass. Here are the results:

Speaker set to large and sub set to none:
Black is stereo; olive is bypass









Speaker set to large and sub set to LFE:
Green is stereo; gold is bypass









Speaker set to large and sub set to L/R+Sub:
Aqua is stereo; dark blue is bypass









Speaker set to small and sub set to yes:
Purple is stereo; orange is bypass









This is my first time with REW so if anyone can point out mistakes, please do so. If this is not what you wanted, let me know what I need to do differently.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bob,

I think you got it right. The last one is the one that I'm complaining about. The orange line should have no high pass filter applied.

That first one is weird to me as well. That's with the speaker set to large in stereo mode, so I would expect it to be flat to at least 20 Hz. Instead, there's a big dip at 70 Hz and then it get hotter as it goes lower. I haven't seen that myself, but I'm not sure I measured that path. I will check that again when I have time. I still need to get all my thoughts together and give Outlaw a call. I've lost a lot of enthusiasm for my system after hearing and measuring these differences...

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Otto,

Yes, that first one is really strange but it is repeatable, even at a different crossover. I'm scratching my head over it myself. Also, I'm a bit unclear why you would expect the filter to be gone when the speaker is set to small. To my way of thinking, any time the sub is available, I would expect the filters to be engaged, bypass or not. Otherwise wouldn't you be sending the wrong type of signal to the sub? 

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

I'm a bit dissappointed that Outlaw has not given you an answer by this time. They are usually excellent with support. Makes me wonder ...

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bob,

When using "bypass mode" with an analog input, both the main and sub signals should be full range. Here's the bass management matrix for analog intput (and for completeness, here's the digital BM matrix). The thing with analog processing is that I don't want my signal to be sampled into the digital domain. Say I've got my favorite turntable or an uber-expensive DAC -- I want that signal just to go straight through, with no digitization. 

So although the mains may be set to "small", since all this BM stuff is applied in the digital domain, we can't have it when using analog inputs that we want to preserve in the analog domain. They're allowing you a means to do all your own bass management if you're into that kind of thing.

As to your #1 plot, I'm going to try to repeat that myself. It may be another bug...


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Otto,

Thank you for taking the time to explain it to me. Also, thanks for the great link on the matrix which I can't believe I missed. I look forward to your test results on 1. I was looking at my other tests and it looks like for the 100 Hz crossover, the null is exactly at 100 Hz. However for the 60 Hz crossover, it appears to be around 70 which blows my idea that it was related to the crossover.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Bob,

What firmware do you have? You can tell by turning off your 990 and pressing and holding the "Enter" button (the one in the middle of the Left/Right/Up/Down buttons) and then simultaneously pressing the "Input" button. This has to be done from the front panel. Be sure that you don't hit "Enter" and "Menu" at the same time, as that will do a "System Reset," which will force you to re-enter all your setup information.

The latest firmware version reads something like "Ver 3.11 04". 

Just curious, because I know the original firmware version had some bass management issues, though I admit that I don't know what they are.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Otto,

Didn't see your message until this morning so I can't check until tonight. I did install the patch (3.11) and thought that it installed correctly but I'll still check to be sure. Have you had any chance to try the settings of speakers:large and sub:none? I can't imagine why it dips like that.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Almost but ran out of time last night because I accidentally did the "System Reset" instead of the "Firmware Reset" thing. Tonight's looking good for some free time, and it should only take a minute. I was going to start bugging Outlaw again about the problems, but if this is another one, I want it on the list as well.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Almost but ran out of time last night because I accidentally did the "System Reset" instead of the "Firmware Reset" thing.


Oops!



> Tonight's looking good for some free time,


 My wife is working tonight so it's a great night for me. I'll definitely get the firmware version and if you can think of any other tests that we can do, just let me know.

Bob


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Otto,

For the firmware, I have 3.07.04. Looks like I need to do some updating. Can't understand why 3.11 was not loaded. In any case, I'll rerun all the tests after I update.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Bob,

Their firmware loader is a little goofy, so I could see how you might think it had taken when it really didn't. I went through many, many (maybe 20?) failures before success. I think I changed computers at one point, and that may have been what fixed it. I was using USB, and I think my Windows XP Media Center Edition is the one that didn't work. I think they should make that downloader more bulletproof as well.

Anyway, my measurements are below. Purple is the "Main Left" output (single-ended) in "Stereo" mode with main speakers set to "Large", sub set to "None". Looks OK for the most part. The others are the same output with the mains set to "Small", sub set to "L/R+Sub" and with varying crossover points (40, 60, 80, 100, 120, 150, 200). Note that each is 24 dB down per octave (the 40 Hz crossover is -24 dB at 20 Hz), which makes it a 4th order crossover, where I think the norm is 2nd order, and a 2nd order crossover is specified in the 990 manual.

I wonder if your thing will go away with the firmware upgrade. Aslo, I noted in your measurements that there's some noise on the signal. Do you know what that is? If you have a chance, do a loopback measurement and post that. Your levels look OK (about 75, 80 dB).


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Otto,

Thanks for redoing your measurements and the information regarding the upgrade. I'll try it again this weekend and work on that noise issue. My best guess is ****** cables used for the measurement. I'll try and replace them and see if it makes a difference. That may explain the noise that I keep getting in my waterfall plots.

Thanks again for your feedback.
:T

Bob


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Otto,

I upgraded my 990 firmware and in the process remembered one of the issues that I originally had with the installation program. When I ran the program from the icon, it seems that the USB port was not recognized and it would send everything to the serial port. Running the .exe file directly solved the problem and the installation went very smooth. I've verify for two days that 3.11.04 is installed and hopefully it's permanent.

After running all the measurements again, I lost that strange dip and the noise. The bottom line is that I can confirm that my unit is behaving exactly the same as yours and my graphs are identical to yours. 

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Cool! Interesting about that dip. It may have been one of the problems initially reported by other users. I talked with Scott at Outlaw on Friday and he told me that they are working on it, and that he really couldn't say much else. I'm sure they get something out before too long. It may take them a little longer, as I'm assuming that they are looking for other issues. Of course, I would have assumed that they would have measured all inputs, outputs and processing modes before releasing the previous code, but they apparently did not.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, Otto. I'll look forward to Outlaw's solution.

Bob


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello! Anyone got resolution of that issue?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

While Outlaw is very good in many respects, fixing this problem does not appear to be high on their list. I have not heard anything and I wonder, given some of their special pricing of late, if they are going to be replacing the 990 with something different.

BTW, I have been monitoring their forum for any indication of a fix and haven't seen anything. I may post the question there and see if I can get an answer. For me it hasn't been high on my list but it would be nice to get it fixed.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Nope, it still continues on. I started a similar thread at the Outlaw Saloon, and there are still people waiting. I don't think there's been any comment from Outlaw on the issue recently. I think Outlaw may be busy trying to get a 990 successor out the door. In the end, I got tired of waiting and sold my 990. :sad:


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Bob! I'm on the Outlaw Hideout forum and was actually steered here from there. Similar discussions are happening there, for about the same time, since last april. I just took delivery of my 990 a week ago and issues are starting to emerge as I play with it...

I experience various bass management issue and the graphs that were plotted and posted here nicely expose what I'm hearing, namely a dip of mid-bass around 60-100 Hz and a gross over emphasis below 45 Hz. This is hapening in Dolby Pro-logic from stereo digital sources too. It's like a low shelf EQ was applied instead of the requiered crossover!

I opened a support ticket with Outlaw for another matter, that may indeed be related and I will open a new ticket for this new problem I just discovered.

It's probably only a few users with full range L/R mains that are experiencing this issue. I would advice everyone to open support tickets about this whole bass management debacle. Maybe if enough people are vocal about this Outlaw will react.

I still have 25 days trial period left. I'm affraid I may have to return the thing...


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> and the graphs that were plotted and posted here nicely expose


 Can you indicate where you posted the graphs?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Bob,

I think he's talking about the ones that you posted up above (in this thread), or perhaps the ones that I did here.


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't post any graph myself, I'm talking about those posted in message #12 in this very thread. The first graph, black curve. I didn't measure my 990 but I could have sworn the curve looked like it does just by listening.

Now I'd like to know if the 990 have similar issues while used with the "small" L/R setting and using the 990 sub output. I may reset the configuration of my whole system to use the 990 sub/main crosssover instead of my external, third party crossover.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi deromax,

Yes, I believe the whole problem is when the mains are set to "small" and you're using analog "bypass" mode. If not using "bypass," I think it's OK. 

There is also another problem about the LFE channel getting filtered, but I don't recall the details; there's definitely a thread at the Outlaw Saloon.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I assume that since you just received your unit, that they implemented the latest firmware (3.11 I believe). Have you checked just for curiousity? I know it solved some of the problems that I had as mentioned earlier in this thread.

Thanks Otto for the clarification of my error. I hope you're still enjoying your new unit. I continue to hear good things about that model.

Bob


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

What I'm trying to achieve is using the 990 with the "full range L/R" and "No sub" settings, since my actively tri-amplified mains L/R are more than capable to deliver the bass needed without a dedicated AV sub. Here is a copy of a post I just sent to the Outlaw support site :

--

I made the following test. The 990 is set to "No sub" and "full range L/R". I play a regular audio CD. I connect the analog out from the CD player to an 990 input and the digital optical out to another 990 input, then compare the two. 

Analog IN, Bypass mode = tonally balanced and full range sound 
Digital IN, Bypass mode = same 
Analog IN, Dolby Pro-Logic II = correctly decoded sound from all speaker but bass is weak and dull. 
Digital IN, Dolby Pro-Logic II = Stronger overall sound level, loss of response at arround 80 Hz but grossly exagerated response below 45 Hz.

-- end quote

How in the world the same audio content may sound so different being transfered by analog or digital with Pro-logic decoding applied? One is weaker, the other is way louder than plain stereo, which is just bizzare!

Now, looking at the graphs posted at message #12, it is clear that the only setting that is causing weird frequency response anomalies is the one I want to use! However, I may be able to derive a workaround since the remaining of my audio system is so versatile...

What I will try is using the SUB out on the 990 to feed the low-end of my mains L/R. Doing so I will lose the stereo subs, not that it is overly usefull in the first place... With "Main L/R" set to small, crossed over at 120 Hz, which is the nearest to what I'm using currently. I may even route the SUB signal to my current Main L/R digital speaker management unit third input, for further processing.

Judging by the graphs posted at message #12, this may indeed work OK.

But I won't let Outlaw get by with this anyway!


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

I have yet to check the firmware version. I did not want to lose the settings I have so far, but I'm affraid it will be requiered! However, according to the description of the last firmware update, it may not correct the issu.


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

> I've verify for two days that 3.11.04 is installed and hopefully it's permanent.
> 
> After running all the measurements again, I lost that strange dip and the noise. The bottom line is that I can confirm that my unit is behaving exactly the same as yours and my graphs are identical to yours.


Hi Bob! I'm re-reading this whole thread so I can fully understand it!

Are you saying that upgrading the firmware to the latest version corrected the strange frequency anomaly seen in your first graph, in Stereo mode, Large L/R and No sub? I notice that the Otto graph don't have the anomally.

What kind of input signal were you both using (Bob and Otto), analog or digital?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, my problems were solved by updating the firmware. Apparently the first time I did the update it did not get saved. The second time was the one that worked. While it did solve my problems, it did not solve the one that Otto and others are trying to get resolved. If that is important to you, then you may want to reconsider your choice of preamp/processor for the reasons mention in my (and Otto's) post that they may be working on a replacement for the 990. 

Bob


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

The first problem, the strange frequency response in LARGE/NO SUB mode, is the worst issue imho because it also affect the Dolby decoding.

I probably can live with my low-frequency section fed off the 990 SUB output (SMALL L/R) instead of my current crossover.

I probably can live without having the Bypass mode available, even for analog sources.

All I want is the sub receiving all the <120 Hz information, at all time, in all modes (except bypass) and the mains L/R receiving the >120 Hz all the time, in all modes (except bypass), without weird frequency response anomallies and with a reliable crossover.

Is this possible?

I borrowed a PC laptop and will install the latest firmware upgrade this week-end and try the new configuration for my system.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

deromax, 

I'm sorry if I confused you but I think that you have the latest firmware (3.11.04). I had an earlier version when I upgraded to resolve the problems that you see in those graphs. I see no reason why setting the speakers to small and crossover at 120Hz will not give you what you want. 

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi deromax & Bob,

I can say that my primary complaints were all to do with using an analog signal in "bypass" mode. I wanted to be able to output a full-range signal to my mains when using bypass mode, regardless of small/large settings. Instead, if speakers are set to small, the 990 still applies some type of high-pass filtering to the mains (but not the crossover frequency and slope as one would expect). This is wrong, since their bass management matrix (for analog signals in bypass mode) indicates that it should be a full-range signal.

Reading here and at the Outlaw Saloon, it sounds like your problem is with DPL processing. I never measured response with DPL; I was checking stereo modes for the most part. Of course, I don't doubt that there could be an issue there. I discovered and documented the one described above, and I was surprised that no one else had found it before me, but it does seem to be the case. I think you may have found another one. Do you have any experience with REW? That's what Bob and I were using to measure frequency response of the 990. If you have REW working, it's not too hard to do... Let me know if you're interested, and I can probably help you get going if you haven't before. Initially, Outlaw didn't believe me about the analog bypass issue. I really had to document it, and then they said "OK, we'll have a look at it."

What they will do first is tell you to reinstall the firmware. That's OK, but I don't think it's going to solve your problems. It will just lead you to re-enter all your settings. I like to use a digital camera on a tripod and just take pictures of the screen so I know all my settings without having to write them down. 

Think that's it for now.


----------



## deromax (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, a lot of things happened lately!

First I took delivery of my new XLR cables, so the Main L/R are now connected in balanced mode to my external active crossover. The additionnal 6 dB of volume I gained by using balanced interconnects will come in handy because I was lacking gain on certain low level source (some satellite channels, the turntable, etc). I used to play CDs with the volume at +6, now it's OK at 0.

Second, I checked the FIrmware version. I have 3.11 04, so no update required.

Next, I reconfigured my system. I'm now feeding the sub amp by the 990's SUB out. I set the Main L/R to Small and the SUB setting automatically became YES. I set a 120Hz crossover, which is almost what I used before.

After an extensive reset of my external active crossover, I played some 2 channels music from a CD. From analog and from digital. It sounded great in both case, just like it did before, in all 2 channels modes.

I then poped the Avia test DVD and proceeded to calibrate the levels. Uppon playing a few sweep test tones, I confirmed that the 990's bass management was working as it should.

I played a Dolby Digital movie I'm familiar with the sound (Spiderman) and HURRAY! Everything sounds as it should!

I then played a Dolby Surround movie. As a french speaker, I often have to suffer Dolby Surround 2.0 soundtracks. About half of the DVD release have only 2.0 as the french dubbed soundtrack. The sound was correct and sounded like I'm used to. It was my first exposure to the II version of Pro Logic and I liked it!

As for Outlaw support, they re-stated that they are working on a fix and remarked I was still within my 30 days try period and I could have a return number no problem :sarcastic:

In conclusion, the sound is tonally balanced for all sources in all modes. I'm way happier than 2 days ago and I will keep the 990! But I still considere it "defective" and I think the published specs and features are missleading if not outright false advertising. I do hope Outlaw post an update. What is good to be able to upgrade a device in the field if no updates is actually put out! My GPS is updated like twice a year!

So thanks all for the help and comments. Cheer!


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Good news, deromax. Enjoy the 990, it's a nice product!


----------

